

CEO to workers: you'll likely be fired if Obama wins - akkartik
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49356069

======
petrilli
You should watch the film (Queen of Versailles). It's clear that 1) he's
completely devoid of a soul; 2) he exploited the cheap money thing knowingly
to build his business on subprime loans and didn't care who got hurt in the
process (see #1). He's the perfect modern Republican. His wife comes off much
more compassionately, and quite honestly, smarter, if likely insecure and
troubled.

~~~
FireBeyond
Interesting, how much perspective matters - I read the same article on
Gizmodo, and some of the comments were a polar opposite. "You can kinda feel
some sympathy for him, amongst his other issues, his wife comes off as a
raging bitch."

It shows how polarized American society has become that one person's
compassion becomes another's "raging bitch".

------
techinsidr
This part is so true: "Obviously, our present government believes that taking
my money is the right economic stimulus for this country. The fact is, if I
deducted 50 percent of your paycheck you'd quit and you wouldn't work here. I
mean, why should you? Who wants to get rewarded only 50 percent of their hard
work? Well, that's what happens to me."

Excellent article.

~~~
onetwothreefour
LOL.

By taking that line of thinking to its logical conclusion, there should be no
taxes and no government. That's not going to happen, no matter who's in
charge.

This is not an excellent article unless you're devoid of any analytical
thinking skills.

~~~
snogglethorpe
It's absurd even without taking it to its logical conclusion.

There's no inherent value associated with what he does, the amount of money he
"earns" is pretty arbitrary. The only way you can really judge it is by
comparison to other people doing the same thing. You can compare to people
doing other things, but this is at best an extremely crude measure, and
borders on meaningless for people with extremely high incomes as he has.

Taxes affect him the same as anybody else, so there seems no basis for
complaint there—he's not being singled out or treated unfairly—and given that
at his income level, the amount he earns is _almost completely arbitrary_ ,
there doesn't seem any basis for saying that he doesn't get what he
"deserves."

In other words, despite his pathetic attempt to claim he's being "wronged,"
really he's simply saying that he _wants moar money_ , and will threaten and
browbeat people to try and achieve that end. Business as usual I suppose...

------
techinsidr
I think many startups and successful entrepreneurs can appreciated this part:

"...People like me who made all the right decisions and invested in themselves
are being forced to bail out all the people who didn't. The people that
overspent their paychecks suddenly feel entitled to the same luxuries that I
earned and sacrificed 42 years of my life for."

~~~
onetwothreefour
No, they don't. Because not everyone is as shallow, self-centered and soulless
as this guy.

------
ebrenes
This is pretty much, par for the course. During G.W. Bush's first election my
SO at the time received a similar corporate communication from the executives
in MBNA. Pretty much telling them they would all be out of a job if they
didn't vote for Bush, so she did.

------
tthomas48
Regardless of your politics. If any CEO doesn't understand the lack of moral
character in making a statement like this, I wouldn't expect them to have the
moral character to run a business. And I would run fast lest I be implicated
in a criminal act.

------
dccoolgai
This would be a great story to post on a Mainstream Media news site.

------
fredsanford
Wow, the guy makes great points and has some serious issues.

However...

The rhetoric ruins the whole thing - at least for me.

